# Lucy in NC needs home



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

Am I allowed to ask if anyone would want a cat on this forum?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

We all want more cats!! :lol: 

What is the situation with the cat? Is the cat in a shelter, homeless, or in danger of losing its home? If so, you could post in the Cats in Need forum.


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

It is one that I inherited from someone at work. The cats owner could no longer take care of her. After trying it out at a relatives house, it didn't work. So the ladies at work(relatives that tried it), asked me if I would try her with my cat. Not really bad, but My first baby is just WAY to spoiled. Since the other cat also came from a one cat one owner house, she just isn't as happy as I know she could be. Just want everyone involved to be happy--especially the babies!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, that's too bad. I'll move your post over to Cats in Need for you. Good luck finding a home for the kitty.


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

ghanks


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

Just to add a little about Lucy. She is very talkative, solid black and is declawed. As far as I know, she is fully up to date on her shots although I do not have paperwork for it. She would be VERY content to be the only cat in the family. But in the past week, she has become very comfortable around my little girl- better than I expected from two "Queenie's". She is eight years old and had a single mom that whole time and was the only baby.

I live in NC and would be happy to meet with anyone interested!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

AllieMaes_Mom,

Just a thought...you might want to change the title of this thread to make it clear that you have a cat up for adoption.

If you go back to your original post and hit the "Edit" button in the upper righthand corner, you can rename the thread. :wink: 

Best of luck with Lucy.


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## AllieMaes_Mom (Mar 26, 2005)

Just to let you all know, Lucy is back with her mommy!!!!! I am so happy for her. Her mommy after hearing that she was just not happy with out her, worked it out so she could come home. I couldn't have been happier for her!


----------

